# Delta tub spout question



## natwin (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Delta spout in my tub which I need to replace. It is similar to the pictures that Piedmont posted in this thread:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/bathtub-spout-replacement-32963/

Similar to those pictures, when I unscrew the spout, the plastic part screws off, with the sleeve/nipple remaining on the pipe. This looks to be soldered on, and I cannot remove it.

I have purchased a Delta replacement part, which comes with the copper part already screwed to the plastic part (see below). Is there an easy way for me to take this out/unscrew it, so that I can then screw the new spout directly onto the existing/soldered-on piece?

Thanks,
Natwin


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

The brass insert should just unscrew from the new spout but, typically the old brass insert is just threaded on to a male threaded adapter that is sweated on the copper line off the valve and it should unscrew. 

Try gently with a couple of channel lock pliers to remove it from the spout connection.

Post a pic of the piping


----------



## natwin (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you for the reply! I know this sounds like a stupid question, but would there be any easy way to unscrew the brass piece off of the new spout? It is sitting flush in the plastic part, and I can't figure a way of unscrewing it, short of finding another 1/2" piece of piping to screw into the brass part first to get some leverage.

Here is a picture of the piping. The sleeve seems to be stuck on pretty well - not sure if it is has been soldered on or if it is because of corrosion. I'm a bit afraid to try too hard to get it off.


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't believe you've removed all of the old spout. You should just have a threaded nipple sticking out of the wall.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

It appears that someone may have removed the O-ring and sweated the brass adapter to the pipe. Remove the adapter from the new one, apply some washer grease to the existing O-ring and put the new spout on


----------



## natwin (Jun 23, 2009)

Plumber101 - thanks very much! I'll go ahead and take your approach.

Natwin


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Sometimes those brass adapters are a bit tight. I use my scraper to remove them. Just wedge it into the brass and back it out. I'd use the new o-ring and then just screw the spout on.


----------



## emmawren (Jul 19, 2009)

Better yet: is there an aftermarket equivalent part that does not have the brass adapter and may costs less? 
I have the exact same problem. It seems Delta wants to sell you an adapter you may not need. Or is there a reason that the adapter should be replaced. (Only my diverter is not working).


----------



## jeffrow1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just installed one of these from Delta. The fitting is soldered on, if you want to use the new one included with the spout remove the o ring and heat it and pull it off. Clean and flux, solder new one on. Make sure and pull off the o ring before heating. FWIW probably better off just cleaning off old one and using new o ring off new one and screw on new spout.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

emmawren said:


> Better yet: is there an aftermarket equivalent part that does not have the brass adapter and may costs less?
> I have the exact same problem. It seems Delta wants to sell you an adapter you may not need. Or is there a reason that the adapter should be replaced. (Only my diverter is not working).


Actually, if you have a replacement spout that fits onto the existing adapter, I would just replace the o-ring and screw the new spout on. I have bought replacement adapters from Ace before, but most hardware or plumbing stores should carry them. I know that often replacement Delta spouts come with the adapter, and as previously asked, they can be a bit tight in the new spout. The original poster (OP) was asking about getting the new adapter out of the new spout. That new adapter would have the new o-ring needed to make the water tight connection.


----------



## cn90 (Dec 26, 2010)

*FIRST: Check Delta website for warranty info. I think it is warranteed as long as you own the house.*

I have the exact same issue, the "Brass Adapter" is soldered into the 1/2" copper pipe.
The solutions are actually simple:

1. Buy a new* Delta RP5834* at Lowes for $17. In-store is $26 but online price is $17.
Go to the store and ask Lowes to price-match.
Then:
- Leave the old brass adapter alone,
- Transfer new O-ring from the new kit over.
- Screw in the new Delta Spout and you are done in 2 minutes.

2. I found an alternative by "shimming" the "Cup O-ring" in the pull-up device.
Go to Lowes and buy a pack of *Danco O-ring #35*; about $1.90 for pack of 10.
- Remove the Spout.
- Using a flat screwdriver and gently spread the 2 prongs that hold the white plastic sleeve (the sleeve that holds the "Cup O-ring" for sealing purpose). Then remove the white plastic sleeve.
- *Danco O-ring #35* is O.D. 11/32"; I.D. 9/32"; thickness 1/16".
Place this thin O-ring under the "Cup O-ring" and re-install.
- The thin O-ring raises the "Cup O-ring" a tad higher so the seal is nice and tight.
- Cost is *20 cents*!

3. Buy a repair kit. Very few places sell it. Examples:
http://www.homefixitparts.com/showp...cat=Bath Tub Repair&subcat=Spout Repair Parts

You will likely need this, not sure but check yours to be sure:
Part #P2-47-094; $8.00 at the above website.


----------



## azFrank (Mar 14, 2012)

I made the mistake of trying to remove the brass section with a pipe-wrench.
It turned O.K. completely bending the 1/2 copper tubing like a rope.
Had to get a plumber, remove a tile etc. etc. cost over $100.
DO NOT ATTEMPT to unscrew the original 3" long brass fitting. Do as suggested,
remove the "O" Ring heat the copper tubing and slide brass fitting off, or hack-saw it off at the "O"ring


----------



## azFrank (Mar 14, 2012)

*Jeffro1 has the correct solution.*

Correct way to change the spout with anew one,
Remove the O-Ring, Heat the 1/2' tubing to remove the soldered washer,
or hack-saw the tubing, remove the whole brass unit, solder on the new male adapter and screw on new spout.:thumbup:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

natwin said:


> Thank you for the reply! I know this sounds like a stupid question, but would there be any easy way to unscrew the brass piece off of the new spout? It is sitting flush in the plastic part, and I can't figure a way of unscrewing it, short of finding another 1/2" piece of piping to screw into the brass part first to get some leverage.
> 
> Here is a picture of the piping. The sleeve seems to be stuck on pretty well - not sure if it is has been soldered on or if it is because of corrosion. I'm a bit afraid to try too hard to get it off.


 Look for a set screw someplace on that fitting


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

plummen said:


> Look for a set screw someplace on that fitting


Old thread, buddy. It's okay, I forgive you.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Oopsies,didnt check the date.:laughing:
Looks like somebody else answered it today,I just look at newest posts when I get on here


----------



## onuandrew (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey thanks for resurrecting this thread (pun?, haha)!!!

So after painting, updating all cabinet hardware, vanity lighting, faucets, and bathroom accessories (towel bar, toilet tissue holder, etc...) I am stumped on the tub shower faucet!

I spoke with Delta and they informed me that we could use in 13/14 series. So we purchased a porter series from plumbingdepot and i got the shower head/pipe on, valve cover and handle. Then I pull off the old faucet to have the same adapter as above!

I e-mailed I picture to Delta and they replied back "I apologize for the inconvenience you are having. However, we do have many different tubs spouts that are Venetian bronze and will fit this adapter. The tub spouts can be viewed on our website at www.deltafaucet.com. Once you are there, in the top right hand corner in the search bar, you will type "tub spouts". When the next page comes up, there will be multiple tabs at the top. You will click on the repair parts tab. From there you can view the numerous different tub spouts that are available. To view whether the tub spouts fit onto your existing adapter, under product features and benefits it will say "Sweat onto 1/2? C.W.T. or thread onto 1/2? IPS"."


My question is then will all delta faucets have that plastic piece in the back?! The Porter series did not! I have never sweated or soldered....


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

looks like someone soldered that adapter on... cause small piece of copper is sticking out of end ,.... just get new spout it will come with new adapter that you will not use.....but i would change o ring ...ben sr


----------



## onuandrew (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah Delta just confirmed that pretty much any 14 series faucet comes with the faucet and the adapter! We purchased the PORTER series from delta which delta confessed that was the ONLY ONE that didn't use the adapter....weird.

So hopefully within the next week I'll go to local store and just open one up in store and look at it.


----------



## agaver (Feb 17, 2013)

*Solved!*

after visiting home depot, reno depot, and any other depot I can think of and try to explain the problem to clueless plumb "assistance people" at these stores I came across this chatroom! Now I know I need to buy a new one and remove the brass adapter from the new spout (I still need to figure that part out) and then attach the new spout to the old soldered brass that is sticking out of the copper pipe... anyhow I found a temporary solution... to get the water pressure again of the shower head and to stop the lick and the annoying noise coming of the diverter when not working properly.
Got a cork from a bottle of wine left over from the night before, cut a 1-2 mm slice and push it against the diverter at the end of the spout! problem solved!
no more noise, water pressure back! cannot get easier than that


----------

